
Google Pixel review: the most complete Android experience there is - pritambarhate
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/mobiles/google-pixel-review-the-most-complete-android-experience-there-is-20161018-gs5c5x.html
======
pritambarhate
>With a legitimate two-day battery life, an excellent camera, brilliant
performance, no bloatware, the best version of the latest software and heaps
of Google-specific features built in, this is the phone you want if you're
after an Android that's optimised perfectly before you even turn it on.

What surprises me the most is two-day battery life part.

Any Pixel users here who can confirm that?

Is this the era where Google shows, what Android can be if the phone
manufacturer optimised the software and hardware together properly?

~~~
astrocat
another review[1] noted average to mediocre battery performance, so I wouldn't
consider this meaningful. Google itself isn't particularly touting the battery
life as anything other than on-par with other flagships so I don't think
there's really anything to see here.

otoh, Google Assistant seems to show well though, which is neat.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/18/13304090/google-pixel-
pho...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/18/13304090/google-pixel-phone-review-
pixel-xl)

